# Salad Shooter, Grinder, Slicer, Grater



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Boy, those are expensive.
I looked at this one's poor reviews. Look how many people "found this helpful."





Amazon.com: Customer reviews: Presto 02970 Professional SaladShooter Electric Slicer/Shredder, Black,1 count


Find helpful customer reviews and review ratings for Presto 02970 Professional SaladShooter Electric Slicer/Shredder, Black,1 count at Amazon.com. Read honest and unbiased product reviews from our users.



www.amazon.com


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

We had one years ago, and loved it. I was so sad when it finally died and couldn't find another one. I didn't know they had started making them again, but apparently not as well as they used to.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Get a mandolin with a couple of different blades. My Mueller is great, and easy to use. No need for anything to be powered, it'll run through just about anything in seconds.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The one I bought is bigger than that one in the link above, mine is a stationary model. Mine had a lot better review than that one also. Any way, it ain't worth a cuss. It gets all clogged up and just messes the food up. I thought some one had one and there was a trick to using it. The reason I got an electric one is it wears my arm out using the old timey graters. We like to buy cheese in a block and grate it ourselves, it is just better tasting. I am going to do some more research and see what I can find out how to use it. As of right now it is going back unless it gets better.

I appreciate the link, that is an interesting little machine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Send it back. Just a cheap mandoline works fine.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Some people have "overuse" of joints. I assume BigJim might, due to his many years of fine woodworking. 

It would be nice to have something that doesn't use a lot of joints and worked!

@BigJim, I remember when you suggested to me that drilling into concrete wouldn't be hard.😊


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Some people have "overuse" of joints.


I have a few friends in Colorado that have that problem, but they don't really care...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

HotRodx10 said:


> I have a few friends in Colorado that have that problem, but they don't really care...


I "liked" that and then got it. I thought you meant they used marijuana, knowing colorado, but 'joints' flew over my head. Half my brain is on multimeters.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Send it back. Just a cheap mandoline works fine.


I just checked a mandoline out, it does look like it might work ok. My problem is my arm just won't hold out for any length of time especially grating cheese.

I got the bright idea to sharpen the cutting part of the shooter, it does work much better and now the grating part works really good on cheese so I guess I will keep it. I haven't tried celery yet, last time it really clogged up badly. One down side to this machine is the size of the food has to be cut to fit in that tube to be cut, it is small and that I don't like. I was really looking forward to making thin slices of a potato to make home made potato chips. I may go ahead and buy a mandoline so I can make the larger cuts.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, you can grate down grading cheese in the mimi food processor, just cut up small chunks and pulse it until you get the desired consistency. I also chop up celery, onions, and carrots in the mini food prep.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Grating cheese was the primary use we had for our salad shooter. After it died, we mostly bought shredded cheese from Sam's Club, since it was about the same price as the blocks. Eventually we bought a Kitchenaid mixer with slicer/shredder attachment and it works well for grating cheese, as well as slicing veggies, etc. The best attachment we have for the kitchenaid by far though, is the spiralizer.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

HotRodx10 said:


> Grating cheese was the primary use we had for our salad shooter. After it died, we mostly bought shredded cheese from Sam's Club, since it was about the same price as the blocks. Eventually we bought a Kitchenaid mixer with slicer/shredder attachment and it works well for grating cheese, as well as slicing veggies, etc. The best attachment we have for the kitchenaid by far though, is the spiralizer.


Thanks Joann, that is good information, I will give that a try.
That spiral slicer is pretty cool.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I just checked a mandoline out, it does look like it might work ok. My problem is my arm just won't hold out for any length of time especially grating cheese.


I sometimes have the same problem with a mandoline. Solution, move to a more comfortable height. You may be comfortable with the height of your cabinets but add the mandoline and the height is increased. I can use mine more comfortably on a dining table than a kitchen counter.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> I sometimes have the same problem with a mandoline. Solution, move to a more comfortable height. You may be comfortable with the height of your cabinets but add the mandoline and the height is increased. I can use mine more comfortably on a dining table than a kitchen counter.


I hadn't thought about that, that just might be the ticket. Thanks wooley.


----------

